# Sigma's Version of the Clarisonic?



## fiction_writer (May 31, 2011)

Sigma Beauty has released its new Cleansing and Polishing Tool which is designed to get rid of dull and uneven skin. It is meant to be used before and after your makeup application. The tool includes three brush heads (soft, medium and firm) to cleanse, polish, and exfoliate your skin.

  	Click here to check out the product on the Sigma site: http://www.sigmabeauty.com/Cleansing_and_Polishing_Tool_p/cpt01.htm?Click=62512


----------



## sayah (Jun 1, 2011)

Huh! I'm looking forward to reading some reviews!


----------



## antigone21 (Jun 3, 2011)

Is there a topic about the Olay one? Did a quick search but didn't find anything.


----------



## ra143 (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont think its a clarisonic dupe, Clarisonic has the sonic pulsations to get skin clear, this one simply "polishes" the skin. Nothing special.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 14, 2011)

^ I agree with ra143. The sigma brush head rotates, which I've heard can really pull at your skin, whereas the clarisonic brush head vibrates.


----------

